
A C++ Real-Time Broadcast App with Silicon and Websockets - matt42
http://siliconframework.org/blog/how_to_implement_a_realtime_broadcast_chat_with_silicon.html
======
matt42
Author here. Questions/remarks are welcome.

~~~
aikah
Très bon article, merci. Unrelated but how would you compare using something
like Go to Silicion and C++,if you ever tried Go?

EDIT: didn't know about IOD, looks nice.

~~~
matt42
Merci Aikah :). I know Go yes. It is a nice platform for web programming.
There are some good articles comparing Go and C++. I guess C++ will always be
faster than Go, but Go may be a better choice for productivity, especially if
you do not know C++. Compilation time also a big C++ problem.

In short, this framework is targeted to experienced C++ users with a big focus
on performance.

In terms of language, the big difference to me between Go and C++ is
templates. Go does not include them, which makes it a bit more limited but on
the other hand much simpler to understand for beginners and faster to compile.

